# Lasagna



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Tonight I started my Bolognese sauce for a homemade Lasagna.
I'll let it sit overnight in the fridge for the flavors to meld, and tomorrow make my ricotta/egg mix with garden fresh herbs.
Then a careful layering of fantastic awesomeness and into the oven.

2# ground Italian sausage
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped green bell pepper
.5 cup chopped celery
1 heaping teaspoon minced garlic
salt and red pepper

Brown the meat well, add veggies and spices simmer for 15 minutes

*I cheated a bit on my sauce with a 24oz jar of _'Classico Tomato & Basil'_
.5 cup pureed sun dried tomato
1 6oz can of tomato paste
1 heaping teaspoon of sugar
1 cup water
Basil, fennel seed, oregano, thyme, Italian Seasoning mix

Puree sun dried tomatoes with half the Classico, add this and the rest of the ingredients (minus spices) to the meat in a large stock pot.
Simmer slowly for about an hour, then add spices and taste, add spices to taste. Finish simmering for about 15-30 minutes.
Cool and refrigerate over night to let the flavors meld.





I'll add the rest of the recipe and pics tomorrow.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Ricotta/Egg Mix*
16oz Ricotta
2 lrg Eggs
1 tsp dried parsely
1 tbsp fresh chopped Oregano
1/2 cup fresh chopped Basil
1 tsp each salt and black pepper

Beat eggs, and then fold all ingredients together, chill till ready.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Parmesan Crusted Zucchini*
Olive oil on foil, salt the foil and lay down the Zucchini.
Olive oil on the Zucchini, then Garlic Pepper, dust well with Panko crumbs and finally top with Parmesan.
Broil on high till cheese toast and turns a yummy golden brown.





*Lasagna*
Start with a layer of Bolognese, then noodles, then Ricotta mixture, some mozzarella cheese... Repeat layers, finish with noodles topped with Bolognese and Mozzarella & Parmesan.




Cover tightly with well greased aluminum foil.
Bake at 375' for one hour, then uncover, and finish for half an hour at 425'.
I usually hit with the broiler on high the last few minutes to get a good color on the cheese.
Remove and let sit for 20-30 minutes, makes it easier to cut and portion.



*Money Shot*


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin about. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

And for my encore, I've a venison roast thawing for tomorrow.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Many thanks for the recipe and awesome photos.


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

Is that a GP 100?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Chile...have you ever made your own fresh ricotta to go in that fine look'in lasagna? Yummmmm!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

troygem said:


> Is that a GP 100?


Nope.:no:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Chile...have you ever made your own fresh ricotta to go in that fine look'in lasagna? Yummmmm!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Can't say that I have made Ricotta, but Mozzarella is really easy.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome spread chili! I'll take 3 helpings of the lasagna and hold the zucchini to go! Well done


----------

